# sudden spots (freckles?) on toddler's neck?



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

My 2.5 year old suddenly has some spots on only one side of his neck. I tried taking pics but they are very faint and I couldn't get a good photo even without the flash drowning them out. Anyway... they almost look like tiny popped blood vessels but why would those be there? They also look likek super tiny faint freckles. They are totally smooth... not raised or bumpy and they don't seem to bother him... no itching. I tried washing them off thinking maybe something splattered on him (okay just a last ditch effort even though I really didn't think it was mud or paint!!).

What gives??? I really really really don't want to take him to doctor so I'm hoping to soothe my concern. My mom will be here later and I'm going to get her opinion.

okay i looked again... they are also on the back of his ear and on the side of his jaw... they are so tiny... it looks like splatter paint spots but very faint in color. why would these only be on his right side if they are freckles???

aside from a runny nose/cough he's healthy. no conditions or allergies that we know of. do you think that could be a sign of a reaction to something???

i have gotten broken blood vessels in my face once when i was sick and straining to not throw up and this is the closest thing they resemble to me so maybe he strained his neck?? then why would they be on his ear and jaw??

any thoughts?? brainstorms?? i wasn't sure which forum to put this ?~


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

My dd had a rash like that only on her stomach, and the peds said that it is the only kind of rash to be concerned about and to call the doctor about. So do call. It can mean a wide variety of things, from strep throat to an allergy, but it can also go along with really serious things like leukemia and menengitis, so it is worth testing and it is worth a call. Don't get too worried - I think it's almost always strep. That's what it was in my dd's case. But the ped. will want to see it and test.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

My ds1 had a patch of freckles appear on his neck and we were advised that it was dry skin and to moisturise it. We rubbed on aqueous cream every day and it went away.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
My ds1 had a patch of freckles appear on his neck and we were advised that it was dry skin and to moisturise it. We rubbed on aqueous cream every day and it went away.

That wouldn't be smooth, like she said, or look like tiny popped blood vessels (which is exactly what this rash is.)


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

It was totally smooth and didn't look chapped or flaky or anything. It looked just like freckles. I didn't believe that it could be dryness either but moisturising did make it go away.

I will shut up now though.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

petechia?


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

well that does it. i'm going to the doc with him tomorrow for sure. i'd rather be safe than sorry.

i will try to moisturizing also. what the heck. it's not going to hurt to try in the meantime.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

any updates OP? hope your little one is okay,


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

With him having a cough I'd say it's most likely popped blood vessels from coughing. It's quite common


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry for the late update...

when he woke up the next morning, the spots were totally gone. but later on, he came down with a fever... he had it all day sunday and that day he was complaining that his ears hurt. so after him being up all night with the ear ache, I took him this morning to doctor and he has infection in both ears plus weezing was going on so he had a breathing treatment and she prescribed amoxcillin (sp?) and abuterol (sp? again!). So anyway... I did bring up the spots on his neck. The doc didn't seem too concerned ...she asked if he'd been coughing a lot. I said actually yes before this came on, he had a night of all night coughing that kept us awake all night so she said he could have strained his neck from the coughing. i guess that makes sense especially since they are gone and have not returned.


----------



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF* 
With him having a cough I'd say it's most likely popped blood vessels from coughing. It's quite common









:

lol, just saw your post


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

op - gald to hear that it;s not too serious







sending healing vibes your little ones way...


----------

